# SSWC '18 Bend, OR



## teamdicky (Jan 12, 2004)

So, they announced the date on Facebook. October 20th.

Registration opens up January 15th with 2,000 spots available.

Woot.

I guess details will be here:

https://www.facebook.com/sswc2018/


----------



## JakeStroganoff (Oct 22, 2013)

I usually make it out to Bend once a year to ride. 50 miles sounds like a lot cause I’m a sissy, but I’ll put on my big boy cutoff shorts and give it a try. At least I’ll get drunk with some other singlespeed mutards.


----------



## JPL65 (Jul 20, 2008)

Anyone know how we enter this race?


----------



## JakeStroganoff (Oct 22, 2013)

Dicky said registration opens January 15th. Eyes.


----------



## JPL65 (Jul 20, 2008)

JakeStroganoff said:


> Dicky said registration opens January 15th. Eyes.


 I saw that, what I meant was do we sign up on facebook, send something in or is it yet to be determined?


----------



## jasonmason (Mar 21, 2007)

This is a hell of a lot easier to get to than NZ or Japan. Calendar's blocked off, can't wait.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

Hmm...


----------



## Adodero (Jul 16, 2009)

anyone know what registration will cost?


----------



## WAvery (May 25, 2010)

In.


----------



## teamdicky (Jan 12, 2004)

For those of you not following on FaceBook...

MAP.


----------



## teamdicky (Jan 12, 2004)

Also from FB

Hey all, start your planning. Website will be up in a few months....but details:
1. Race: Saturday October 20th. 10:00am. Start line, Downtown Bend. riding in the woods, on trails, for some distance.
2. Three categories: Men, women and DFL
3. Two awards: Men's Tattoo, women's tattoo.
4. Registration: Chill out....everyone is invited: open registration with no-rider-left-behind.
5. Group rides and parties starting on Wednesday October 17th.
6. Group bike pack organized by The Official Intergalactic Surly Regional HQ leaving Portland on Sunday October 14th at 11:00am arriving in Bend on October 17th
7. Other reasons to stick around in Bend for the following weekend: Cyclocross Crusade Halloween edition in Bend
October 27-28th


----------



## Klainmeister (Apr 14, 2012)

Oh god, why did I have to see this...


----------



## rushman3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Sounds fun...guess its time to get my SS out and ride.


----------



## Klainmeister (Apr 14, 2012)

Brining this thread back up. Who's registering? My wife and I are seriously considering it. $60 and a flight into Redmond isn't that bad.


----------



## OldSkoolMark (Jun 8, 2006)

I'm registered! Can't find any course details. What should I expect based on prior SSWCs in terms of mileage and elevation change?


----------



## sotak (May 20, 2009)

The only thing I've seen is that it'll be around 50 miles.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

sotak said:


> The only thing I've seen is that it'll be around 50 miles.


Suddenly it's got interesting.

Why go a long way for a short ride?


----------



## jmmUT (Sep 15, 2008)

Velobike said:


> Why go a long way for a short ride?


Because there is something like two dozen breweries in that town


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

Velobike said:


> Why go a long way for a short ride?





jmmUT said:


> Because there is something like two dozen breweries in that town


That's why I ended up not going to last years one.
90min multi lapper and I don't drink.
Went for a 1,200m 3hr ride in the hills near home instead.


----------



## economatic (Apr 18, 2006)

Velobike said:


> Suddenly it's got interesting.
> 
> Why go a long way for a short ride?


That's what I was thinking. And it's not like the trails here are that challenging to make it a difficult 50 miles. From the map it looks like it is the Cascade Chainbreaker course and you can average 13+ mph out there. Maybe if they did 100+ miles then finish through COD it would be worthy of SSWC...


----------



## jmmUT (Sep 15, 2008)

economatic said:


> That's what I was thinking. And it's not like the trails here are that challenging to make it a difficult 50 miles. From the map it looks like it is the Cascade Chainbreaker course and you can average 13+ mph out there. Maybe if they did 100+ miles then finish through COD it would be worthy of SSWC...


But isn't the point of SSWC to be sort of an anti-race? In the sense that you aren't supposed to be taking it seriously at all. I mean one year the bike race was only a qualifier for the real race- on Go-Karts.


----------



## economatic (Apr 18, 2006)

^^That was kinda my point. I suspect if they run it on a fast course then people might be inclined to treat it like an XC race. If it's on Bend trails I'd like to see some distance then finish through some tech when everyone is tired out. :lol: The HC100 organizer specifically doesn't finish the race on COD because it would piss off everyone so late in the day.


----------



## Adodero (Jul 16, 2009)

Any idea what the elevation would look like on the 50 miles?


----------



## North of Flag (Jun 9, 2013)

SSWC 2019...Northern Arizona?


----------



## teamdicky (Jan 12, 2004)

Registration closes tomorrow, fools.

https://www.eventbrite.com/e/2018-s...championships-of-all-time-tickets-45683699174


----------



## agu (Jun 22, 2007)

teamdicky said:


> Registration closes tomorrow, fools.
> 
> https://www.eventbrite.com/e/2018-s...championships-of-all-time-tickets-45683699174


They've extended it


----------



## teamdicky (Jan 12, 2004)

agu said:


> They've extended it


Yeah, I heard. I think they were just trying to drive in some operating capital.


----------



## Grgritss (Jul 31, 2017)

Any ideas on course elevation? What gear is everyone shooting for ?


----------



## agu (Jun 22, 2007)

Grgritss said:


> Any ideas on course elevation? What gear is everyone shooting for ?


Sorry I've no idea. Running what I brung...32x19 or 32x18 (depends on which bike deserves to go with me)

I'm of no help! Maybe Dicky or a Bend local can chime in


----------



## teamdicky (Jan 12, 2004)

agu said:


> Sorry I've no idea. Running what I brung...32x19 or 32x18 (depends on which bike deserves to go with me)
> 
> I'm of no help! Maybe Dicky or a Bend local can chime in


I'm going with 32X19... based on whatever.

I might pack my 18 and 20 in my luggage tho.


----------



## OldSkoolMark (Jun 8, 2006)

29" wheels?


----------



## OldSkoolMark (Jun 8, 2006)

agu said:


> Sorry I've no idea. Running what I brung...32x19 or 32x18 (depends on which bike deserves to go with me)
> 
> I'm of no help! Maybe Dicky or a Bend local can chime in


29" wheels?


----------



## agu (Jun 22, 2007)

OldSkoolMark said:


> 29" wheels?


yes, on a 29er


----------



## jmmUT (Sep 15, 2008)

I plan on dispersed van camping in between the race start and town so I can drunk bike to and fro. What's the situation with that? Where are all the cool kids staying?


----------



## teamdicky (Jan 12, 2004)

Well, I packed and shipped my bike without looking first.

Through process of elimination, I have determined that it will arrive in Bend with a 32X18.


----------



## agu (Jun 22, 2007)

teamdicky said:


> Well, I packed and shipped my bike without looking first.
> 
> Through process of elimination, I have determined that it will arrive in Bend with a 32X18.


Great! In that case, may I borrow your 19T or 20T?


----------



## agu (Jun 22, 2007)

In case you missed it:

The Course.
It'll be one big loop. About 38* miles, with 4000 American Feet of climbing and descending. If you're over-hung-over, have a tattoo allergy, or are just weak by nature, the short course will provide a fun option closer to 20* miles and 2k'.

Recommended Gearing for fit racer types: 2:1
Recommended Tires: 2.2 low knob (unless it snows)

*There will be an additional 6 mile easy spin back to the start area--after finish line reinforcements of warm food and cold beer.


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

That sounds like a hell of a race course. No buggering about. Make everyone suffer and make them suffer for a long time.
Wish I was going


----------



## agu (Jun 22, 2007)

NordieBoy said:


> That sounds like a hell of a race course. No buggering about. Make everyone suffer and make them suffer for a long time.
> Wish I was going


there's still time!


----------



## aosty (Jan 7, 2004)

Anyone in NorCal interested in going up?


----------



## agu (Jun 22, 2007)

Course profile? From SSWC18bend Instagram


----------



## OldSkoolMark (Jun 8, 2006)

Thanks for posting that! Can't make out the elevation markings. The first big climb. How many verts?


----------



## sparkie (Oct 7, 2006)

Bummed I missed this. Looks like a hard but fun race. Just curious who won the venue for next year?


----------



## teamdicky (Jan 12, 2004)

sparkie said:


> Bummed I missed this. Looks like a hard but fun race. Just curious who won the venue for next year?


New York "won" and gifted it to Slovenia.


----------



## sotak (May 20, 2009)

I hope there's a write up. Even though I was there, I missed a lot of the events and am eager to hear what went down. For example, this is the first I've heard about Slovenia being gifted the boat race win. 

Despite missing so much, it was easily the most fun bike "race" I've ever been to. It's probably the only time I'll get a free joint in my SWAG bag.


----------



## teamdicky (Jan 12, 2004)

sotak said:


> I hope there's a write up. Even though I was there, I missed a lot of the events and am eager to hear what went down. For example, this is the first I've heard about Slovenia being gifted the boat race win.
> 
> Despite missing so much, it was easily the most fun bike "race" I've ever been to. It's probably the only time I'll get a free joint in my SWAG bag.


I'm writing daily until I run out.

"gifted"

That has a nice ring to it.


----------



## sotak (May 20, 2009)

Awesome, I'm looking forward to part 3. I happened upon someone banging their crank arm back onto their bike about 1/3 of the way through the race. Maybe it was the infamous Bend lung-lubing dust making stuff loose?


----------



## sparkie (Oct 7, 2006)

teamdicky said:


> New York "won" and gifted it to Slovenia.


Figures. Who knows when it will be back here in the states.


----------



## teamdicky (Jan 12, 2004)

sparkie said:


> Figures. Who knows when it will be back here in the states.


I'll bet my mother's good silver that it's Port Jervis, New York 2020.


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

SSWC2018 - where's the coverage? I didn't make it up due to priority commitments - say it ain't so that no one can replace me! http://forums.mtbr.com/singlespeed/sswc-2008-napa-ca-staging-post-race-photos-549889.html


----------



## blaklabl (Mar 14, 2011)

metrotuned said:


> SSWC2018 - where's the coverage? I didn't make it up due to priority commitments - say it ain't so that no one can replace me! http://forums.mtbr.com/singlespeed/sswc-2008-napa-ca-staging-post-race-photos-549889.html


Man I wish I could get my grubby mitts on a few of those 26" singlespeeds from those pics...


----------



## eri (Sep 4, 2012)

One old duffers opinion:

I had a lame commitment for saturday... was going to need to miss the SSWC. Then thursday morning my wife relented and granted me permission to attend so long as I met her in walla walla by 10am on sunday morning. Deal!

I found an airbnb in town and drove down from seattle starting at 10am hoping I didn't forget anything important.

Arrived haggard and shaking at 3:50pm, paid my moneys to register, got my number plaque (420! Woo!)... went and collapsed at the airbnb. (There were only two plaque numbers, 420 or 69.)

I stayed in bend once in the late 80s, but had only driven through since then, and every time it felt scarier and scarier, full of triathletes, sport suvs and californian golfers, the sort of things I generally flee from.

At about 6:30pm I rode the 6 minutes from my airbnb back into downtown bend to find the 'pub crawl', was waiting at a stoplight with two other gearless losers and heading to boneyard brewing when a massive cluster of singlespeeders came barrelling through, I joined and we zoomed all over bend, stairs, trails, bridges and visited breweries. Delicious beer and lots of happy psyched people. And a lot of really damn nice bikes.

Eventually I left the crawl for food, then headed to deschutes. Normally I don't like their beer but figured maybe things were better here at the source. Well... no. But I did get to sit with Henry - a journalist from germany. Guy had some good stories.

Next day I tried to go on a group ride but it started somewhere out of town and I wasn't going to drive. So went out alone to explore the famous bend riding. Sunny and 70s, trails had some sandy corners but mostly well packed and fast. Most riders I saw were on long travel fs bikes, but the trails there are very smooth and flat. Weird. I really enjoyed storm king but it closed half way down and I had to backtrack on a road and missed my turn, ended up going farther and longer than I intended. 35 miles. Not enough calories and was sorta cooked. I finally escaped by riding down upper whoops then the entirety of phils which was supposedly black but wasn't very black at all.

There are some elite golfer development communities between the riding and bend. Gives me the whillies. What is wrong with those people?

While the 'racer' recommendation was a 2x ratio, after my easy ride I figured I warn't a racer and that even my 34x20 was prolly too steep for what was promised to be difficult so that afternoon I switched to a 34x22.

Something fun about the sswc is that every bar I went to there were always one or two wild eyed sunburned folks sitting alone, was always someone to sit and jabber with. We could id each other by our bracelets.

In the evening I attended the pre-race party at the kayak house. Great band and great beer but beer line was so slow. Consensus from everyone I spoke too was that slovenia was the 100% favorite for next year - everyone I met wanted to go to slovenia, that the slovenians were the coolest folks there were. I left early to sleep by 10pm. Missed the kayak race.

Race day:

Race was due to start at 10am, we're supposed to gather at 9am at some remote parking lot above town. I left the airbnb at 8:45 and after a few blocks there was a loud ping. Got off bike and a chainring bolt head had sheared. Got on bike took a few hard pedals and another one popped. What the hell? That chainring has been on for 2 months. Owned it more than a year. Why now!

Back to airbnb, truck to various bike shops until I found one open at 9am. They found me replacement chainring bolts, then determined that one of the chainring threads had sheared. We fitted a sram direct mount onto the crank, find it is boost and too close to frame, chainline was wrong. Finally a raceface. Whew! Thanks much to Pine Mtn Sports for being open early on a saturday. Drove to start arriving at 9:45.

Huge crowd of happy people. Lots of costumes 'n cross dressing.

The Race:

Supposed to be neutral roll out until turning onto the dirt, we were to wait until we heard the 'gun'. Of course the road was packed with spun out singlespeeders. I politely started at the back so threaded my way up for a long while. At the dirt turnoff there was still no gun just a continuing stream of riders to pass. Dirt road was really dusty and I went wrong and crashed in a giant soft pool of it.

Course was an initial long climb, jokes about the start being around the next corner. I was determined to never walk so passed lots more people. My gearing was fine.

A favorite memory for me was some guy sitting on his ass trying to kick off his fishnets without removing his bike shoes... Oh and there was a guy with a penis helmet hooked to his camelback so it could squirt.

At the first aid station we all had to stop because revelers were just parked across the course, drinking and chatting and smoking, and a big beer line? Took some minutes to get through that.

Finally at what I thought was the top of the climb I came around the corner to a memorable site: 200 riders pulling their bikes up a loose steep pummice ridge. Bikes all sparkling and gleaming in the sun. Blinding. I sure wish I had a picture of that historic parade. I rode up to the end of the line and then we all waited and bitced and walked really slowly up the dusty scree closely following the person ahead of us.

Right near the top of this pummice spire a volunteer was trudging down proudly through the dust carrying 10 cups of beer, handing them out to each rider. I got the last one he was carrying. Apologised to the guy behind me and sipped it while trudging the last 40 loose dusty feet to the summit. Really damn cold beer, and a particularly good one at that, sort of tasted line boneyard festivus to me. Handed empty cup to waiting volunteer and mounted bike, dropped seat and started down a giant steep fall line gully full of deep dust. I went over bars twice into the bushes but managed to ride the rest.

Lots of crashing, lots of folks surfing the dust on their feet, lots of yelling. Blinded in the clouds of dust and coughing. Was fun.

At some point there was a pile of people standing around... trying to decide long or short course, again blocking the trail. Jeese people.

One aid station I planned to refill my water they'd run out, but there was a lady serving blenders of delicious smoothie with whiskey. That aid station had a neat hookah lounger setup with carpet, arm chairs and couch, and a big 6 way hookah on a coffee table. Oh and I drank a La Croix I found in an icechest.

Next n-hours I sort of ambled along passing and getting passed. There was a lot of dusty double track which was boring and sucked. Trails felt slow because of all the sand so I was happy for my easy gearing. There was a long ditch with some unexpected spicy stuff and sand, plenty of opportunities to crash following someone too close in the dust.

My favorite part of the course was rounding a corner on a climb they'd setup a full drum set and there was a jazz drummer. He had the scratchy brush on the high hat, played this neat varied beat with a cha-cha thing and sort of matched my cadence with the foot drum. He was in a black suit and it sounded great under the open sky. Like a cha-cha-cha tish tish boom thing. I really liked it, wished I'd stopped for a listen. Later was a cool slide trombonist but I think I wanted water at that point so it just reminded me of "wah-wah - too bad for me."

I waited in line and got my plaque stamp from paul of pauls components himsef, lots of people were stopping at the aid stations but I wanted to finish so headed out with water.

Pretty tired at the end, came over a road and there was shimano tape and people yelling "One mile to go!!" and "All downhill from here!" There were some fools ahead of me that I wanted to catch. Down this steep hill and these steps to go off with crowd hooting and then route turned up into these horrible switchbacks and people yelling. I refused to walk and passed a bunch of people walking there, and some people just going real slow. Right near the top I threw up a bit into my mouth, folks were cheering but I wasn't smiling. Came over the top and holy its down into this canyon cliff thing. I luckily dropped my seat already and dove into it. There was a big half-pipe thing and then suddenly I was launched off into space and a big dust gully. Somehow I didn't crash and then it was through some giant boulders and some pump stuff and sprint for the finish. Someone behind me and a guy with a rigid fork was just ahead of me but I just couldn't catch him.

Right as I cross the finish line the announcer says: "Yes... you heard that right folks... we're now officially... out of beer... if you want beer you'll need to ride back into town where they have lots of it!" Oh.. such suck! Woe is me. Was prolly dranked by a bunch of those short course gluttons. Such bs. I found some empty ground and rolled into a fetal position, was spent. There was food but I couldn't eat, just drank the water from my camelback. Just amazing neat bikes all around me to ogle but I'm too tired to care.

I finished way way back with the fat old man duffer contingent, just under 5 hours from the 10am 'start'. Winners finished under 3. I got more than what I paid for though, thats for sure.

Navigated the 6 miles of mostly paved road and climbing back to my truck. Showered and changed then went to sunriver and had a burger and some beers with another random racer I found, then to sleep at 9 because I needed to leave bend at 4:30am the next morning.

Overall I thought this was a pretty classy race and a very fun event. I like the formula of gathering kooks off in a town and letting them take care of themselves. Well worth the $100. Course was a great surprise for me given the meh riding the day before. I thought quite a few places were challenging, as was riding so long in sand and clouds of fine dust. Despite so little singletrack, so little climbing, only 38 or so miles of actual racing I thought this was a great course and was a lot more difficult for me than it measured. I really liked having a hard bit right at the end so I could use the energy I had left from all the lolly gagging.

I still don't like bend at all, nor the riding there, but I had a good time because of SSWC and the other attendees.

Wish it'd been in oakridge instead... not the brewery choice but better riding for sure.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

^ great story, thanks for the write-up!


----------



## OldSkoolMark (Jun 8, 2006)

https://photos.app.goo.gl/66YnYFK47WFvsoWB7


----------



## teamdicky (Jan 12, 2004)

OldSkoolMark said:


> https://photos.app.goo.gl/66YnYFK47WFvsoWB7


Can I grab that image?

My race post going up on the blerhg tomorrow.


----------



## OldSkoolMark (Jun 8, 2006)

teamdicky said:


> Can I grab that image?.


Feel free.


----------



## coleam (Aug 8, 2009)

Sounds like Bend reaaally doesn't like cranks.


----------



## sotak (May 20, 2009)

Excellent contribution to history.


----------



## OldSkoolMark (Jun 8, 2006)

*Host competition prelims*

Been meaning to post this for awhile.


----------



## sotak (May 20, 2009)

For those still confused: https://surlybikes.com/blog/single_speed_world_championships_rookie_report


----------



## eri (Sep 4, 2012)

sotak said:


> For those still confused: https://surlybikes.com/blog/single_speed_world_championships_rookie_report


Oh man that video is good.


----------

